# Shimano Biocraft XTR



## Turus (15. November 2004)

Hallo ihr Fliegenfänger #h 

soeben ist mein Interesse fürs Fliegenfischen geweckt worden und ich schaue mich grad nach Ausrüstung um. Bin, was Spinnfischen angeht, sehr von Shimano begeistert, und auch noch nie enttäuscht worden. Was haltet ihr denn von den Biocraft XTR Ruten. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?? Bekomme ich für das Geld was ich da los werde etwas besseres?? Und sind die Shimano Rollen (Ultegra Fly) ok?? Sind ja recht günstig. Bin mal gespannt was ihr zu berichten habt.

Danke und Petri

der Turus


----------



## zuma (15. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Hallo Turus
Besitze selbst keine Shimano Rute - hatte aber Gelegenheit eine zu werfen und war schwer beeindruckt. Super  Rütchen! Bei den Rollen kann ich auf eigene Erfahrung zurück greifen. Ich besitze 2 Ultegra Fly's in Klasse 3/4 und 5/6. Ein kleines Problem haben die Rollen, indem sich die Schnur zwischen Gehäuse und Spule einklemmen kann. Dies führt zu Schnurbeschädigungen. Sonst sind die Rollen aber in Ordnung.

Beste Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Kurt Zumbrunn


----------



## Turus (15. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Danke Kurt,


die Dinger kosten ja auch 250-300 €. Wollte wir wenn überhaupt dann gleich was vernünftiges kaufen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Erfahrung damit............


Gruß
der Turus


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Die Ruten kenne ich leider nicht, aber ich bin der Meinung, daß Shimano sicher noch nicht über diiiie Erfahrung im Fliegenrutenbau verfügt wie beispielsweise Orvis, Sage. Loomis, Greys oder Reddington. Ich habe eine Spinnrute von Shimano die zwar sehr solide gearbeitet ist, allerdings auch ziemlich klotzig in der Hand liegt, eben eine Gebrauchsstück und nicht deeer Genuß, also wirklich gut gebrauchen und stabil aber etwas unsensiebel und nicht gerade hübsch. Für 300 Euronen bekommst Du sicher von einem anderen Markenhersteller bessere Wahre. Reddingtonruten mit lebenslanger Garantie bekommt man beispielsweise in Klasse #7 für schon um die 120 Euronen.

Die Ultegra Rolle ist dagegen sehr soliede gearbeitet und auch die Bremse scheint was zu taugen. Die Rolle läuft wie geschmiert ohne zu Rucken oder zu klappern, für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## RenéK. (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Moin Leuts,
ich sage nur dazu Loomis gehört zur Shimano Gruppe!
Also wer jetzt denkt das vielleicht die Ruten von Shimano L.. Blanks sein könnten komisch das war gar nicht meine Absicht grins.
René


----------



## Marcel1409 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Moin Rene,
ich denk mal umgekehrt wird ein Schuh drauß... Lommis-Blanks sind von Shimano, da NUR Shimano eigene Fabriken zum fertigen hat. Ich hab die Biokraft schon geworfen und bin begeistert. Das sind die gleichen Blanks wie von der Aspire-Serie. Sehr schnelle Ruten, astrein zum Küstenfischen mit Schußkopf. Und der Preis ist gerechtfertig, ab ca. Euro 229,-...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Turus (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Spinnrute von Shimano die zwar sehr solide gearbeitet ist, allerdings auch ziemlich klotzig in der Hand liegt, eben eine Gebrauchsstück und nicht deeer Genuß, also wirklich gut gebrauchen und stabil aber etwas unsensiebel und nicht gerade hübsch.


Was hast du denn für ne Spinnrute von Shimano?? Sicher keine Antares oder Aspire, denn das sind mit die besten Spinnruten die ich kenne. Also da kann ich deine Meinung gar nicht teilen. Aber trotzdem danke.

Könnte grad ne Ultegra Fly 5/6 für ca 60 € bekommen. Zuschlagen?? 

Gruß
der Turus


----------



## Truttafriend (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

GLoomis backt seine FlyBlanks noch selber. Einer der wenigen, wie auch T&T.
Jeder kann sich zu einem Firmenbesuch in Woodland/Washington anmelden und bei einer Führung davon überzeugen.

Firmenkonglomerate sind ganz normal, stehen dennoch in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander. 

Wer glaubt ein Daewoo ist komplette GM-Technik wird schnell was anderes feststellen  :q


----------



## Fischfinder (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Hallo Turus,
zur Zeit gibt es überall SAGE DS2 Ruten als Auslaufmodell. Die Kosten um die 150,-. bis 190,-. Gute Einsteigerruten, da die Shimano recht schnell sind und für Anfänger nicht unbedingt optimal geeignet. Schau mal z.B. bei Fliegenfischer-forum oder angelkiste.de. 
Das sind super Ruten. 
Ich habe auch eine Shimano Nexave Fliegenrute AFTMA 5. Die muß man aber zwei Klassen höher fischen, da ie unheimlich steif ist. Also nicht zu empfehlen. Dagegen habe ich eine Ultegra Fly Rolle, die ein super Preis Leistungsverhältnis hat. Hat leider keine Großkernspule.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Turus (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Danke Markus werd mich da mal umsehen, und 60 € für ne Ultegra Fly 5/6 wäre günstig, oder?? 

Was meint ihr: Welcher Online-Shop ist für das Fliegenfischen der günstigste??


----------



## vaddy (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Moin!

Ich würde mir gut überlegen, ob ich mit meine Anfängerausrüstung einzeln zusammenkaufe. |kopfkrat 
Es gibt super Angebote von renomierten Herstellern, die Komplettsets anbieten.
Mitunter sind diese Angebote besser und im Endeffekt billiger.
Weiterhin ist das Set aufeinander abgestimmt.
Mit einer Rute ist es nicht getan und Du wirst schnell feststellen, dass eine Rolle, Flugschnur, Backing, Vorfächer etc schnell Deine Börse belasten.
Ich würde mir mal die Anfängersets von:

Scierra: Avalanche Fly Fishing Kit (gibts in mehreren Ausführungen z.B. 9' #5/6) ca. 250 Euro
Gloomis: Kit Rainbrock 9' #6; 249 Euro
Fenwick: River Runner Set 9' #6; 329Euro
Rudi Heger hatte mal Redington Sets für kleines Geld im Angebot...
Kostete damals 170 Euro, glaube ich...

So 250 Euro ist ne Menge Holz.
Man kommt aber selten drum herum, wenn man ich alles solo kauft und auf ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis achtet.
Klar, günstigere Varianten gibt's immer.
Wer Spaß am FLIFI findet wird aber schnell den Spaß am schlechteren Gerät verlieren und sich eh eine neue Rute kaufen... |gr: 
An dem Gerät der o.a. Hersteller wird man auch später als Crack noch seine Freude haben!!! :q


----------



## Turus (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Also zwanghaft viel Geld ausgeben muß ich nicht, aber ich will mir lieber gleich was gutes kaufen. Das was ich bisher an normalen Angelsets kenne, z.B. zum Spinnen, kannste meistens vergessen. Aber beim FliFi scheinen diese Sets ja gut und beliebt zu sein. Schaue mich immer gerne nach Angeboten um. HAV hat die Biocraft ja zum Teil abgesetzt. 

Ich habs ja auch nicht so sehr eilig, wird sich schon noch was gutes finden.

Aber eure Tips sind immer sehr hilfreich. #6 

Gruß
der Turus
#h


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@Turus
also wie gesagt ich bin mit den Ruten zufrieden, denn sie tun suverän ihren Dienst. Ich habe meine alte Sensilite (240cm) und mehrere Katanas. Dann habe ich noch eine 4m Telerute-Glasrute im Keller. alle sind sehr solide aber eben nicht gerade fein. Gut bis auf die Sensilite sind´s auch Billigruten, da kann man auch nichts dolle von erwarten. Ich bin immer der Meinung: Hauptsache man kommt damit zurecht und muß sich nicht ständig über irgentwas ärgern. Ich fische auf Mefo auch die billigen 300x von Mitchell und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hatte die Stradic und fand sie zu schwer, zu langsam und die Schnurverlegung gefiel mir auch nicht so gut wie bei meiner Mitchell, angeln konnte man mit ihr aber trotzdem, nur so als Beispiel...


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@turus
hab mir die xtr in #8 gekauft. 
bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der rute konnte aber leider mangels großer fische das drill-potenzial der rute nicht austesten.
ich finde shimano hat das beste preis-leistungsverhältnis und baut im vergleich zu anderen herstellern modernere ruten. bspw besitzt die xtr keine schlangenringe mehr. der blank scheint in seiner bauart dem der aspire-spinnruten gleichzukommen.
shimano bietet allerdings leider nicht die extravaganz und exaktheit in verarbeitung und materialqualität wie anbieter von hochpreisigen produkten wie etwa sage oder hardy.


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Nun ich bin auch ein Shimano User,
AntaresMH ist ein klasse Blank. #6 

Als Fliegenstock bin ich aber vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
von Greys of Alnwick angetan, ach was sag ich: begeistert #6 

War auch eine Boardi-Empfehlung. Klasse 8.
Medo hatte hier mal wieder die Hauptschuld |gr: 

R.R. #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@rausreißer





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> War auch eine Boardi-Empfehlung. Klasse 8.
> Medo hatte hier mal wieder die Hauptschuld |gr:


soll sich das auf mich beziehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Nein Peter,

wirklich nicht, ist halt ein Forum #h 

Positiv Denken und Tips geben, was will man sonst hier machen #c 

R.R. #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@rausreißer





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich nicht, ist halt ein Forum #h


ach so, na dann ist ja jetzt alles ganz klar klar! |licht dachte immer das hier wäre ein virtuelles vereinsheim... 


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Positiv Denken und Tips geben, was will man sonst hier machen #c


negativ denken und sich seine angeblichen tipps sparen!?


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> negativ denken und sich seine angeblichen tipps sparen!?



Na gut  :q  unter der Prämisse ging mein Posting doch voll gegen Dich

Ich hoffe du kommst damit klar  

R.R. #h


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@rausreißer





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du kommst damit klar


und wie!!!:q  
das bedeutet dass ich ab jetzt keine tipps mehr gebe und neagtiv über dich denken werde.


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

ihr spinnt doch beide :q  :q  :q  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Sorry Leute,
Aber ich finde Tipps und Tricks hier im Forum weiterhin Klasse #6 
Und es gibt soo viele Meinungen.
Provokation, na ja, ist vom einer persönlichen Grundeinstellung abhängig.
Bondex, wir sehen uns beim Fliegetüdeln hoffentlich :g 

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@gernot

willste uns den tag versauen??


----------



## peterSbizarre (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@leute





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich finde Tipps und Tricks hier im Forum weiterhin Klasse #6


ja, ich find die tipps und tricks hier im forum auch weiterhin weltspitzenklasse-mega-gut! #v am allerbesten finde ich aber immer noch den post #15 von rausreisser zum thema shimano biocraft xtr!!! der ist echt hammer-spitzen-geil!!! #v :z
wie man nur auf sowas geniales kommen kann!?|kopfkrat #6 
die frage ist jetzt nur war das ein tipp oder ein trick? 

@rausreißer


			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Provokation, na ja, ist vom einer persönlichen Grundeinstellung abhängig.


was ist deine grundeinstellung??? ;+


----------



## Rausreißer (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Shimano.





> willste uns den tag versauen??


Das kann auch schon mal vorkommen. Wenn mann sich mit sehr jungen Menschen auseinandersetzt, Alter :q 
Meist hängt so was bei mir mit einer exakten Verarbeitung zusammen.


> shimano bietet allerdings leider nicht die extravaganz und exaktheit in verarbeitung und materialqualität wie anbieter von hochpreisigen produkten wie etwa sage oder hardy.


 So sehe ich das auch

R.R. #h


----------



## Medo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano.
> Das kann auch schon mal vorkommen. Wenn mann sich mit sehr jungen Menschen auseinandersetzt, Alter :q
> Meist hängt so was bei mir mit einer exakten Verarbeitung zusammen.
> 
> ...


:q :q :q


----------



## peterSbizarre (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@rausreißer





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mann sich mit sehr jungen Menschen auseinandersetzt, Alter :q


oder wenn ich mich mit alten menschen ausseinandersetzen muss...

@medo

in allen deinen postings ist das einzig gehaltvolle deine signatur. 
soll der müll eine art politisches bekenntnis darstellen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gnilftz (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen...
Ich hatte mal ne Shimanofliegenrute und fand sie nicht sooo prall.
Mein Tip,
gib n € mehr aus und Du hast mehr Fun. 
Ich würde Dir auch die Greys GRX empfehlen, die habe ich als 5/6, 6/7 und 7/8.
Oder such mal bei Ebay nach Sage, da werden zur Zeit LE-Ruten vertickt, ca 150 € mit 30 Jahren Garantie, egal wie das Stöckchen zu Bruch kommt.

Gruß 
Heiko #h


----------



## Rausreißer (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@peterSbizarre
ich weiss zwar nicht was Du in welcher Laune
in mein Posting # 15 gestern Abend alles hinein interpretiert hast #c 

Aber ich entschuldige mich dafür, so und nun las gut sein.

R.R.


----------



## peterSbizarre (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@rausreißer





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @peterSbizarre
> ich weiss zwar nicht was Du in welcher Laune
> in mein Posting # 15 gestern Abend alles hinein interpretiert hast #c


eigentlich nichts... hab nur irgendwie mitbekommen, dass es in deinem post u.a. um mich ging. 
und auf meine [normale] nachfrage kam nur eine sehr, sehr mehrdeutige antwort.

aber nun mal raus mit der sprache!!!
was gibt es gegen eine shimano biocraft xtr #8 einzuwenden und was hat medo überhaupt damit zu tun? ;+


----------



## Medo (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @rausreißeroder wenn ich mich mit alten menschen ausseinandersetzen muss...
> 
> @medo
> 
> ...


man hat dazugelernt....


IL....


----------



## peterSbizarre (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@medo





			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> man hat dazugelernt....


klasse!#6 hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich dir etwas beibringen könnte.
allerdings ist mir eine gemeinsamkeit zwischen dir und rausreißer aufgefallen: ihr beantwortet meine fragen nicht...


----------



## Truttafriend (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

was wird das denn hier?

Ihr meldet euch doch wenn´s irgendwo kneift?   :q


----------



## Rausreißer (17. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

keine Panik, 
läst sich alles klären.
Medo, der getreue Mefofänger hat mich auf die
Greys of Alnwick GRX 7/8 gebracht.

Und die hab ich gekauft. Und dafür hat Medo die Schuld!
Hat überhaupt nichts mit Dir peterSbizarre zu tun.
Hatte ich auch schon geschrieben, aber ich konnte mit Deiner Antwort dazu auch nicht soviel anfangen.

Also ganz einfach...Sorry

Jetzt klar?
R.R.


----------



## peterSbizarre (18. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

@rausreisser





			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt klar?


hhhm...  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
|licht ja, jetzt isses endlich klar...
aber warum nicht gleich so???


----------



## Fliegenspezi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XTR*

schreib mal was Du damit machen willst - Plötze oder Walfisch ;-) 
Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue gibt es auch bei der Fliege nich

na denne bis denne

TL
Tom


----------

